# Trolling Motor Buyer's Guide



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Found this Cabelas guide very informative in helping us decide last year on the trolling motor for 'das' boat...maybe it can also assist others when determining what to get to fit their needs and boat.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product_ ... tId=532011


----------

